# What is worse? Possessed Teddy Bears or Monsters in Teddy Suits?



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

What is worse? Possessed Teddy Bears or Monsters in Teddy Suits?

I’m torn over the decision for my yard/garage haunt. I am already doing a sort of build-a-bear workshop gone bad but I don’t know what would be better:

Possessed teddy bears that have been deformed from the evil that is using them

Or 

Monsters / Demons that have put on teddy bear suits and taken over the once joyful toy store. 


I really can’t decide. So what do you think?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Possessed teddy bears - toys that come to life are inherently kinda creepy, especially evil toys


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I like monsters in teddy bear suits. Cause then you can have decayed and shredded bear skins over the monster bodies.


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Why not do both?


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Possessed teddy bears. I think what we expect to be "safe", but isn't, is what frightens people more. One of the best scares we ever did was with 2 eight year old twin boys. They were "deaded up" and the moms, and some kids, just couldn't handle it - at all.

Definitely the teddy bears.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I like the possessed teddy bear route.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep, the possessed teddy bear idea scares me, whereas the monsters/demons in teddy bear skins could come off as "cutesy" or funny.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

If you did the decayed skins just right, ya know like cannibals or psychopaths wearing the skins of their victims, the monster demon thing would work.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Possessed teddy bears gets my vote. That actually has a scary element to it where as i think the monsters inteddy bear costumes would be more humorous.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

kprimm said:


> Possessed teddy bears gets my vote. That actually has a scary element to it where as i think the monsters inteddy bear costumes would be more humorous.


I agree - kind of like in this video:googly::


----------



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you for the video, Roxi, I need that good laugh! It looks like possessed teddy bears gets the most votes, and I think I might do one that has more of a monster under the fur look. I'm currently working on the store "mascot" right now and then I’ll be moving on to the teddies themselves! Thanks for letting me know your opinion, everyone!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Whenever anyone mentions teddy bears in a Halloween setting, the first thing I think of is Tetsuo's nightmare sequence in the Japanese sci-fi/horror anime epic _Akira_.






That scene scared the hell out of me in the theater on the big screen (the scene goes on for a bit with the other toys as well but you get the idea)


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 19, 2007)

The whole subject of monsters in teddies sent my mind down a whole different path. The video with the huge bear was hilarious though.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

AKIRA!!! Watching that movie in high school made me feel like i was going nuts!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Zombie Muppets with a Killer Kermit and a pustulous Ms Piggie?

I like the evil dolls that started chewing away at Barbarella





 about 2 and a half minutes in


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Roxy,ThAtz FuNNy aZ H*LLz!!! Im LMAOROTF!!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love this idea!! I personally vote for the possessed teddy bears, could be far more demented and unexpected. Then again, you could always have the monsters in teddy bear suits controlling the possessed teddy bears. Be sure to update us, I can't wait to see it!

By the way, RoxyBlue- that video was great!! LMAO


----------

